# Cheap mat switch?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anybody know or have a link to make a cheap pressure mat switch?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's one from a Google search.
http://supersoda.com/detail.php?id=00000000036

And one from a Halloween site.
http://softlyspokenmagicspells.com/halloween/mat_switch.html


----------

